# Atv & orv weekend, swap, trails, events, free camping



## jmom800x (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking for ATV and ORV friendly events?

*Legal to ride roads and two tracks
129.3 miles of trails, + roads and 2 tracks, open event area too.

*ATV & 4x4 swap meet

*ATV race event

*Free Camping

*4x4 Exhibition and Racing

September 17th and 18th
Reed City, MI

Information, maps and more

PM or shoot questions here.


----------

